

Ask HN: A site where devs can exchange back-end skills for design skills? - Mark_F

I found a post a while ago about a site where developers can exchange their skills with designers that need some back-end work done. I haven't been able to find it.<p>Does anybody know about any sites?<p>I'm willing to exchange dev time for UI design time with a fantastic designer.
======
timmorgan
Wow. What an idea. I've always wanted to meet someone I could personally
exchange work with like this, but never considered an app to hook me up with a
designer.

Please someone post a link.

~~~
proexploit
What languages do you program in? Are you looking for a web designer, user
interface designer, graphic/print, etc?

~~~
timmorgan
Ruby mostly. Rails and Sinatra are my specialities. And I've done a lot of
work in Python a few years back.

Web and UX is mostly what I need for the apps I write. But I'm poor and can't
afford to pay a designer. :-)

~~~
proexploit
Well, I'm a designer and I need ROR help. Drop me an email at
proexploit@gmail.com so we can exchange contact info and see what we might be
able to work out.

------
og1
This is one I remember seeing, never used though.

<http://programmermeetdesigner.com/>

~~~
Mark_F
I found that one but it seems more like a place to meet founders and/or find
gigs than a straight talent swap kind of site.

------
ost
<http://builditwith.me/>

------
jsidhu
agreed, this would be good.

------
dnsworks
In the past when I've been involved with or observed schemes that involved
bartering software development services for other services, it has ended
poorly. The main problem is that software development never really ends. There
are always bugs to fix, new features to add, etc. When you're trading a
service like that for something that's more finite like design work or office
space, it's rather easy for the balance to slip into a rather inequitable
realm for the software developer, and eventually ruin relationships.

